# petfinder puppies



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

How can they let these puppies go at 8 weeks old????

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14867656


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Oct 19 2009, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841481


> How can they let these puppies go at 8 weeks old????
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14867656[/B]



They are also advertising "Christmas" puppies, a big no-no as puppies should never be given as presents. In fact, many rescues will not adopt out their dogs around the holidays for that very reason.

There are a few red flags for me about this rescue in general. They are not a not-for-profit and they will ship dogs out of state.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, kinda worrisome. ((sigh)) Sounds like they're more interested in placing them ASAP than having to take care of them longterm in the event they don't adopt out. Hmmmm.....


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

This is probably not a legit rescue, most likely a backyard breeder or worst a puppymill


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The page is now down, it says:
"Oops! The pet you've tried to access is no longer listed on Petfinder.com!"
They must have found a home?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes , occasionaly a few 'bad-eggs' seem to worm their way onto petfinder 'disguised' as a legit rescue when they aren't. Hopefully they were 'found-out'/reported and removed!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Canada @ Oct 30 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845435


> The page is now down, it says:
> "Oops! The pet you've tried to access is no longer listed on Petfinder.com!"
> They must have found a home?[/B]


Or someone reported them.


----------

